# Is my chicken ill?



## shauna980 (May 2, 2013)

My Pekin bantam has got a runny nose and her eyes are watery, I heard her sneeze earlier, she has just stopped being broody and it looks like she's going through a moult, is she okay? Should I separate her?


----------



## Zakgirlsfarm (Sep 18, 2012)

I always separate my suspicious chickens as a precaution but I allow them to see their friends from a distance. In the past when I separated chickens away from their flock they sulked and that made them worse. It's a tough call. I hope your chicken gets well soon. It might just be a cold. I hope that's all it is. As long as its still eating and drinking it should be okay.


----------

